# Energy Subwoofer Specification



## roryps (Aug 24, 2015)

Can anyone give me the impedance of the driver that is in the Energy ESW-c10 subwoofer?

Thanks.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hmmm, none of the specs I found list the driver's impedance. Out of curiousity, why are you interested in the driver impedance of a powered subwoofer--it does not load your receiver because it has it's own amp.


----------



## roryps (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

I think I may be able to get the plate amp from this sub to use in my own build but I just want to be sure I am able to find a driver to go with it. However, I have just read that this amp may be configured to go no lower than 32 Hz so I am thinking of scrapping this idea.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Oh, I see. Would you like me to move your thread to the DIY Subwoofer General Discussion forum? You should be able to get expert advice over there.


----------

